# AMD arbeitet an Cypress Refresh



## mixxed_up (18. Januar 2010)

*Cypress Refresh im Sommer?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut der Gerüchteküche "Fudzilla" arbeitet AMD/ATi bereits an einem RV870/Cypress Refresh ála Radeon HD 5890. Es sind noch keine Specs bekannt, doch es steht wohl angesichts der Vergangenheit und der Berichte über Fermi fest, dass AMD eine solche Karte auf den Markt bringen wird, um Fermi entgegen zu treten oder zu überholen. Ein möglicher Termin ist natürlich zum Fermi Release oder aber im Sommer.

Quelle: http://www.fudzilla.com/
​


----------



## Low (18. Januar 2010)

Dann werden die Preise aber schnell purzeln wenn ATI "kurz" nach Fermi release eine neue, vllt auch bessere auf dem Markt bringt.
Man sind die Flott. Ob sie es bis zum Sommer schaffen Fermi zu überbieten ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Shi (18. Januar 2010)

Werden sie nicht, aber so auf 10-15% rankommen, schätz ich.


----------



## riedochs (18. Januar 2010)

Sollte ATI mit den Refresh mit dem Fermi gleichziehen oder den sogar überholen muss sich Nvidia warm anziehen.


----------



## Argead (18. Januar 2010)

Viel interressanter finde ich aus dieser Meldung ja:


> Before this card comes out you can expect *huge price cuts* on Radeon HD 58x0 parts, but this will only happen when ATI's sales start to suffer due to GF100 Fermi launch. Of course, this is yet to happen.



Aber is ja eigentlich alles nix neues


----------



## KingKokosnuss (18. Januar 2010)

Ja nVidia und ATI unterbietet euch gegenseitig 
Dann kann man sich ja auch vllt. als Schüler mal ne geile Grafikkarte leisten


----------



## push@max (18. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht kommen dann selektierte Chips, die 1GHz GPU-Takt erreichen? 

Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, so wie es beim Super RV770 war...


----------



## Explosiv (18. Januar 2010)

Ach verdammt, die News wollte ich machen  !
War abzusehen und nun deckt es sich auch mit der Aussage von Richard Huddy, dass sie die meiste Zeit des Jahres an der Spitze mitmischen werden. 

Vom Paperlaunch bis zur tatsächlichen "kaufbaren" Verfügbarkeit des Fermi, werden noch 1-2 Monate, wenn nicht noch länger vergehen.
Wenn der ATi-Refresh im Sommer kommt, wird es sehr schwer werden für NV.
Für ATi herrscht erst einmal kein Zeitdruck, da Sie nicht nur einen Vorsprung haben, sondern auch noch eine ganze Menge über den Preis machen können, da sie wesentlich günstiger produzieren lassen.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Januar 2010)

Das ATI, sobald Fermi verfügbar ist, laut "Gerüchten", eine HD5890 raushaut und/oder massiv die Preise senkt, ist doch nun allgemein bekannt. Wo ist da die "News"?
Ne News wäre, würde ATI es direkt bestätigt haben.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

Hmm, also arg viel mehr aus Cypress können die net rausholen, da ja Temperatur und Lautstärke ebenfalls noch im Zaum gehalten werden müssen - ich gehe von einem Leistungsvorsprung von nicht mal 10% aus.


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2010)

Es sei denn sie spendieren dem Refresh einen besseren Kühler
Aber selbst 10% wären für ein Refresh super, zumal es ja momentan keine Konkurrenz gibt^^


----------



## meynhamburg (19. Januar 2010)

Die 1Ghz erreicht ja nun fast jeder Cypress, wenn sie nun selektieren, können sie das Teil evt. auf 1,1-1,2Ghz bringen & schnelleren vRAM (1,4Ghz+) verbauen, schon ist die HD5890 die den Fermi erschrecken kann fertig.
Wenn sie dafür nur die besten Chips nehmen, ist es vielleicht mit max. 1,2v auf der GPU möglich & Lautstärke & Temp's bleiben noch annehmbar.
Bis zu 25% Mehrleistung zur HD5870 wäre so sicher machbar.


----------



## deralte49 (19. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, also arg viel mehr aus Cypress können die net rausholen, da ja Temperatur und Lautstärke ebenfalls noch im Zaum gehalten werden müssen - ich gehe von einem Leistungsvorsprung von nicht mal 10% aus.


.. und woher willste das wissen?


----------



## -NTB- (19. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, also arg viel mehr aus Cypress können die net rausholen, da ja Temperatur und Lautstärke ebenfalls noch im Zaum gehalten werden müssen - ich gehe von einem Leistungsvorsprung von nicht mal 10% aus.





Shi schrieb:


> Werden sie nicht, aber so auf 10-15% rankommen, schätz ich.





lol, was gibst du denn für ein schwachsinn von dir...fermi ist nichtmal draussen und du mokkerst über ati rum, die zur zeit absolut die oberhand haben, sowei es immernoch keine supertollen details über fermi gibt

fermi, fermi....da denke ich immer wieder an die geforce fx 5800ultra

nvidea..niewiedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

die nummer 1, die nummer 1,. die nummer 1 bleint amd:d

mit guten treiben werden sie um die 20% raushauen können, sowie es ja noch immer die vapor-x kühlung gibt, usw....  nv, mach platz für AMD


----------



## Rotax (19. Januar 2010)

Schneller, kühler, sparsamer, günstiger, besser das wünsch ich mir 

Ich weiss, ich bin anspruchslos. ^^


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Januar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Schneller, kühler, sparsamer, günstiger, besser das wünsch ich mir
> 
> Ich weiss, ich bin anspruchslos. ^^



Nix vergessen.


----------



## k1337oris (19. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Nix vergessen.



doch, schöner


----------



## Rollora (19. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Es sei denn sie spendieren dem Refresh einen besseren Kühler
> Aber selbst 10% wären für ein Refresh super, zumal es ja momentan keine Konkurrenz gibt^^


30% sind für ein Refresh üblich



-NTB- schrieb:


> lol, was gibst du denn für ein schwachsinn von dir...fermi ist nichtmal draussen und du mokkerst über ati rum, die zur zeit absolut die oberhand haben, sowei es immernoch keine supertollen details über fermi gibt
> 
> fermi, fermi....da denke ich immer wieder an die geforce fx 5800ultra
> 
> ...




sorry aber spar dir das Fanboygeflame. Das ist echt tiefstes Niveau. Man muss die Tatsachen sehen. Der Fermi hat 50% mehr Fläche und Nvidia würde NIE einen Chip releasen der nicht die Oberhand hätte. Gut sie sind 6 Monate zu spät dran aber das ändert nicht viel (BTW ich nutze derzeit eine AMD Karte, falls du mich einen NV Fanboy schimpfen möchtest).
Die Nummer 1 bleibt AMD? Das kommt immer drauf an auf was man das bezieht. Preis/Leistung ok aber Leistung? da wird der Fermi kurzfristig siegen, was AMD im Herbst/Winter macht wissen wir noch nicht. Der Sprung auf 28 nm kommt aber erst 2011 und eine neue Architektur auch. Von daher darf man gespannt sein, was es sein könnte, immerhin wurde in einem Interview davon gesprochen, man wird 2010 die meiste Zeit vorne sein von der Performance her, da wird wohl noch was kommen. Außer man meint Theoretische Performance.
Außerdem gibts bis auf unabhängige Benchmarks genug Details über den Fermi. Man weiß zumindest darüber, das er eine völlig neue Architektur verfolgt, was prinzipiell schon interessant ist. Während AMD auf einer Weiterentwicklung des Xenos Chips sitzt, welcher seine Finalisierung 2004 hatte


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2010)

Aber nicht ein paar Wochen nach Release^^


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

deralte49 schrieb:


> .. und woher willste das wissen?



Die HD5870 verbraucht ja teilweise schon über 190 Watt, schwer vorzustellen, dass über 15 - 20% und darüber bei akzeptablen Stromverbrauch möglich sind.

@NTB: ließ dir mal deinen Post durch und denke noch mal über diesen nach. Dann reden wir über Schwachsinn und wer ihn von sich gibt weiter.

@Rollora: War die HD4890 wirklich über 30% schneller als eine HD4870 mit 1GB? So weit ich mich entsinnen kann, ging der Vorsprung selten über 17% hinaus.


----------



## derodin (19. Januar 2010)

wer spielt schon furmark nur da erreicht sie 190 watt sonst liegt sie bei 140 bis 150 watt


----------



## n00b0riz3d (19. Januar 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> 30% sind für ein Refresh üblich


Dann war ATI beim letzten Refresh zu blöd (RV770->RV780), denn da betrug der Vorsprung nur knapp 15%. Halte ich auch für diesen Refresh für realistisch, eher weniger, die Architektur von ATI ist leistungsmäßig einfach am Ende.


----------



## tm0975 (19. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, also arg viel mehr aus Cypress können die net rausholen, da ja Temperatur und Lautstärke ebenfalls noch im Zaum gehalten werden müssen - ich gehe von einem Leistungsvorsprung von nicht mal 10% aus.



es gibt ja bereits jetzt 1 ghz versionen, die locker 15% schneller sein sollten. und diesen chiptakt, evtl ein wenig geringeren, werden wir wohl auch beim refresh haben. kommen soll die 5890 im sommer, vorher rechne cih auch nicht mit einer verfügbarkeit von fermi. es bleibt also spannend. nvidia rechnet jetzt jedenfalls selbst damit, dass sie ihren marktanteil dieses jahr nicht halten können...


----------



## geo (19. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das NV wohl mit dem Femi wenn er denn kommt erst mal wieder die Hosen an hat, jedenfalls werden die High End Modelle erst mal schneller sein als die 5870, die 5890 wird da wohl auch nicht den Spieß rum drehn.
Für mich ist es viel intressanter was NV im Bereich bis 200EUR ausliefern kann, da sehe ich jetzt schon schwarz. Ein halbierter Femi klingt für mich schon nicht mehr so dolle und wird auch auf dem Papier nicht wirklich überzeugen. Mal sehn was wir da von NV sehn werden und was sie für ihren Ausschuß verlangen.
Wenn der Femi wirklich so ein Stromfresser wird wie sich das abzeichnet, könnte ATI ihren Cypress mit 1,4V betreiben und auf 1,5Ghz takten um im Stromverbrauch wieder den Anschluß zu finden  , noch einen schicken Quattroslotkühler drauf und fertig ist der Femikiller 
Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht das man dem Femi ordendlich Stromanschlüsse verpasst hat damit er besser aussieht  und selbst ein halbierter Femi würde schon fast so viel verbrauchen wie eine 5850 deshalb auch meine bedenken das man ATI in der Mittelklasse Paroli bieten kann.
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt was das Jahr noch für Überraschungen bringt.


----------



## alm0st (19. Januar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Werden sie nicht, aber so auf 10-15% rankommen, schätz ich.



Bei ATI´s zu erwatendem Preisniveau wären 10-15% oder sogar 20% weniger absolut ok. Nur die Karte muss dann verfügbar sein, sonst hilfts alles nichts


----------



## CHICOLORES (19. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ein möglicher Termin ist natürlich zum Fermi Release oder aber im Sommer.



gott sei dank haben sie nicht geschrieben "oder auch schon im Sommer" das hab ich nämlich als erstes gelesen ^^

naja ich freue mich das der Preiskampf dann weiter anhält und die Graka preise sinken werden


----------



## belle (19. Januar 2010)

n00b0riz3d schrieb:


> Dann war ATI beim letzten Refresh zu blöd (RV770->RV780), denn da betrug der Vorsprung nur knapp 15%. Halte ich auch für diesen Refresh für realistisch, eher weniger, die Architektur von ATI ist leistungsmäßig einfach am Ende.



Das denke ich nicht. ATI's Technik ist eigentlich dank Vector5 Shadern die Modernere, jedoch benötigt sie für die volle Leistungsentfaltung mehr Optimierung als die GeForces. Ich möchte an Riddick: Assault on DarkAthena erinnern. Da war bis zu einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 eine Radeon 3870 genauso schnell wie eine GTX 280 !


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. Januar 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. ATI's Technik ist eigentlich dank Vector5 Shadern die Modernere, jedoch benötigt sie für die volle Leistungsentfaltung mehr Optimierung als die GeForces. Ich möchte an Riddick: Assault on DarkAthena erinnern. Da war bis zu einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 eine Radeon 3870 genauso schnell wie eine GTX 280 !



jop und das es geht merkt man ja an games wie grid und dirt(dirt 2 ja sowieso)- da werden die radeons mal richtig zur brust genommen.

erinnert mich irgendwie an das ps3 problem, da kommen erst jetzt games die die konsole annähernd ausnutzen bedingt durch den großen optimierungs aufwand

mfg


----------



## n00b0riz3d (19. Januar 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. ATI's Technik ist eigentlich dank Vector5 Shadern die Modernere, jedoch benötigt sie für die volle Leistungsentfaltung mehr Optimierung als die GeForces. Ich möchte an Riddick: Assault on DarkAthena erinnern. Da war bis zu einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 eine Radeon 3870 genauso schnell wie eine GTX 280 !


Nope, die ATI-Architektur ist am Ende, deshalb liegt die Leistungssteigerung des RV870 im Vergleich zum Rv770 auch nur bei 60% - bei 100% mehr Chip. Ein CPU-begrenzter Benchmark sagt gar nichts über die Leistung der GPU aus. Zeig doch mal den Link, da waren wahrscheinlich alle Karten fast gleich schnell 

Siehe auch:
3DCenter Forum - nVidia - GT300/GF100 - Q1/2010, DX11, CUDA 3.0 - Seite 496

Ist allerdings deutlich in die Zukunft gedacht. In naher Zukunft wird sich speziell diie Überlegenheit bei Geoometrie und Tessellation des Fermi zeigen.


----------



## Eiche (19. Januar 2010)

n00b0riz3d schrieb:


> Nope, die ATI-Architektur ist am Ende, deshalb liegt die Leistungssteigerung des RV870 im Vergleich zum Rv770 auch nur bei 60% - bei 100% mehr Chip. Ein CPU-begrenzter Benchmark sagt gar nichts über die Leistung der GPU aus. Zeig doch mal den Link, da waren wahrscheinlich alle Karten fast gleich schnell
> 
> Siehe auch:
> 3DCenter Forum - nVidia - GT300/GF100 - Q1/2010, DX11, CUDA 3.0 - Seite 496
> ...



Geometrie wird aber von der CPU seit jahren berechnet
Fremi hatt auch Knapp 1milliard mehr transistoren aber du solltest trotzdem nicht alles abschreiben was du liesst schlisslich ist die leistung steigerung der letzten 2 NV generation weit unter 15%

HD 4870 956mio
HD 5870 2154mio


GT 80 681mio
GT200 / b 1400mio
Fremi 3000mio


----------



## ELM4RI4CHI (19. Januar 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> 30% sind für ein Refresh üblich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50% mehr Fläche bedeutet nicht das dieser Chip mehr Leistung hat.
Das bedeutet nur das die Architektur völlig unterschiedlich ist.
Mehr Fläche deutet auf jedenfall auf mehr Verlustleistung hin, das muss erst mal gekühlt werden. Ich denke das Nvidia große Probleme hat die Leistung der aktuellen ATi- Chips zu erreichen, daher der späte Release.
Sie wollen ein erneutes Desaster wie bei den FX Karten vermeiden. Das werden sie auch, aber deutlich schneller wird der Fermi- Chip nicht werden.


----------



## belle (19. Januar 2010)

Die Leistungsverbesserung sieht man gut am Radeon 5770 Chip Juniper XT. Obwohl er nur ein 128 Bit Speicherinterface und genauso viele Shadereinheiten wie eine Radeon 4870 hat, sorgen die neuen Shader 5.0 Einheiten (mit mehr Cache) für mehr Leistung.
ATI Radeon HD 5770 von XFX im Test - Benchmarks und Infos zur neuen DirectX 11 Karte - Radeon HD 5770 Benchmarks Tweakpc.de
EDIT: Ich empfehle hier den Test "Stalker: Clear Sky, 1680x1050"
Und hier nochmal der alte Test "3870 gegen GTX285": 
Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena: 9 Grafikkarten im Benchmark-Test - Riddick, Assault on Dark Athena, Grafikkarten, Benchmark, Test
Wie gesagt, in hohen Auflösungen gewinnt die GTX 285 aufgrund der viel höheren Texel-Leistung, trotzdem ist es in 1280x1024 beachtlich, was ein 5D-Shader "leisten kann".


----------



## n00b0riz3d (19. Januar 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Die Leistungsverbesserung sieht man gut am Radeon 5770 Chip Juniper XT. Obwohl er nur ein 128 Bit Speicherinterface und genauso viele Shadereinheiten wie eine Radeon 4870 hat, sorgen die neuen Shader 5.0 Einheiten (mit mehr Cache) für mehr Leistung.
> ATI Radeon HD 5770 von XFX im Test - Benchmarks und Infos zur neuen DirectX 11 Karte - Radeon HD 5770 Benchmarks Tweakpc.de
> EDIT: Ich empfehle hier den Test "Stalker: Clear Sky, 1680x1050"
> Und hier nochmal der alte Test "3870 gegen GTX285":
> ...


Zum Thema 5770:

Bitte nicht auf das ATI FUD hereinfallen. Der einzige Grund, warum die 5770 die 4870 bei gleicher Anzahl Shader überholt ist die höhere Taktung. Die 5770 taktet mit 850Mhz deutlich höher als die 4870 (750Mhz). Die 4890 mit gleicher Taktung wie die 5770 und selber Anzahl Streamingprozessoren hängt diese auch ab. Von wegen mehr Leistung, die Prozessoren sind kein bisschen schneller als früher, nur mehr und/oder höher getaktet.

Zum Thema GTX280:
Du vergisst zu erwähnen, dass die 3870 auch der 4870 bedrohlich nahe kommt, was einen Bottleneck an einer ganz anderen Stelle als der GPU sehr, sehr nahe liegt. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit den Shadern zu tun (im Gegenteil, die langweilen sich), sondern einfach nur mit einer CPU-Limitierung des Game (bei Konsolenport meistens der Fall in geringen Auflösungen). Sobald die GPU gefordert wird, stellt sich auch der Normalfall ein und die 3870 sieht kein Land mehr. Absolut kein Beweis für mehr Shaderleistung, nur für einen CPU-Bottleneck.

btw kann ich dir mit einer ausreichend niedrig getakteten CPU auch eine 5870 aufs Niveau einer GeForce FX runterprügeln. Nur, hat das irgendeinen Wert in der Realität?



zeffer schrieb:


> Geometrie wird aber von der CPU seit jahren berechnet
> Fremi hatt auch Knapp 1milliard mehr transistoren aber du solltest trotzdem nicht alles abschreiben was du liesst schlisslich ist die leistung steigerung der letzten 2 NV generation weit unter 15%
> 
> HD 4870 956mio
> ...


Geometrie auf der CPU? Bitte? Die letzten 10 Jahre der Grafikentwicklung verpasst? Schon die ersten 3dfx-Karten haben die Geometrie selbst berechnet, irgendwas scheinst du da zu verwechseln.

Welche 2 NV-Generationen meinst du? Zwischen G80 und GT200 liegen (je nach Anwendung) locker 100% Mehrleistung zugunsten des GT200.


----------



## Wiesi21 (19. Januar 2010)

@n00b0riz3d

klar G80 auf GT200 = "locker" 100% Mehrleistung. 

also ich finde keinen einzigen Fall wo 100% erreicht werden.

8800GTX zu GTX280 = je nach Einstellungen 40-60% In Ausnahmefällen: 70%
8800Ultra zu GTX285 = ähnliches Verhältnis


----------



## Naumo (19. Januar 2010)

Wiesi21 schrieb:


> @n00b0riz3d
> 
> klar G80 auf GT200 = "locker" 100% Mehrleistung.
> 
> ...


 

is doch auch vollkommen ausreichend oder? ich finde manche leite erwarten zuviel..
das refresh wird einfach ein neues stepping des chips sein, der stabil mit höherer taktrate läuft und heisst dann 5890.. warum auch nicht, hat ja NV auch geta.. gtx280->285
und bei fermi wirds nicht anders sein.. wir auch mal ne 5 hinten dranstehen.. und dann kommt wieder ati mit ner 6870 usw.. das ewige spiel.. bis jemand wirklich die bombo wirft, sei es ati oder NV.. dann kann der andere wirklich einpacken..
es sei mal dahingestellt ob fermi wirklich sooo gut sien wird.. jedoch wird der nachfolger von fermi, da man ja mit fermi ne neue architektur einführt wesentlich stärker.. 
da muss dann ati schauen.. aber meine kristallkugel geht nur noch 2tage im voraus.. is leider kaputt


----------



## belle (19. Januar 2010)

Der Sachverhalt mit 4890 vs 5770 in Bezug des Taktes ist natürlich richtig, man sollte aber beachten, dass die 5770 nur reichlich die Hälfte an Speicherbandbreite besitzt. Trotzdem kommt die 5770 der 4890 in einigen Tests sehr nahe.

EDIT: Geometrie
Die Karten seit dem Radeon / Geforce 1 haben zwar Transform & Lighting ( T & L ), jedoch müssen die Koordinaten und Festpunkte eines Polygons weiterhin von der CPU berechnet werden und der Grafikchip rechnet dann damit weiter, oder hab' ich da was falsch verstanden?
EDIT 2: @ n00b0riz3d

ATI Radeon HD 5770 von XFX im Test - Benchmarks und Infos zur neuen DirectX 11 Karte - Radeon HD 5770 Benchmarks Tweakpc.de
Ich empfehle hier den Test "Stalker: Clear Sky, 1680x1050"
Da ist gut zu sehen, dass die Radeon 5770 leicht schneller ist als die 4890, obwohl beide den gleichen Chiptakt haben. Wäre nicht die Speicherbandbreite für die 5770 limitierend würde sie noch mehr davonziehen, denke ich.


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Refresh und dem Release von Fermi können wir hoffentlich einen Preisfall bei der aktuellen HD-Serie erwarten.

Bis dahin wirds wohl noch etwas dauern.


----------



## |HBC|u552 (20. Januar 2010)

bevor die über ne refresh nachdenken, sollten die vielleicht mal daran arbeiten, die 5850/70 vernünftig und bezahlbar auf den markt zu schmeissen! das kann doch nich sein, dass eine karte seit september(5 monate!) existiert und die nirgends zum herstellerpreis verfügbar ist. googelt mal nach ner 5850, die sollte so 200-230 eus kosten. wenn ihr eine findet, die der händler auch wirklich im lager zu liegen hat, wird diese weit jenseits der 300er-marke verkauft, weil viel zu wenige am markt sind. die sollten mal eher an iher yield-rate feilen, da sind ati millionen flöten gegangen. was die hätten weihnachten verkaufen können, bei mir hätte mit sicherheit auch eine unter dem baum gelegen....


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Januar 2010)

Das mag alles bitter sein - ich denke nicht, das man bei AMD besonders glücklich ist mit diesen Umständen. Andererseits -
High End Karten sind nicht der Hauptverkaufsartikel im Markt, auch wenn darum der meiste Hype gemacht wird. Und aus Händlersicht ist es gar nicht so schlecht, eine vernünftige "Marge" im Preis zu haben - also einen Ordentlichen Gewinn nach Kosten und Steuern.
Liebe ATI Fans - wären die Karten so billig, das der Händler vom Erlös nicht mal die Putzfrau bezahlen kann, flögen die ATI Karten bei den Händlern aus den Regalen - egal wieviele ihr kaufen würdet.
Sich "totverkaufen" heisst das, und kein vernünftiger Einzelhändler macht das.

Diese Runde geht halt mal an die Händler - aber dann stehen auch nächstes Mal wieder ATI Karten im Regal. So AMD denn liefern kann (genug, aber nicht zuviel).
Eben erwirbt sich AMD/ATI bei den Händlern den Ruf, das man gute Geschäfte damit machen kann - auch nicht schlecht für AMD.

ÜBRIGENS - IST EUCH MAL AUFGEFALLEN, DAS DIESER THREAD 10 JAHRE ALT SEIN KÖNNTE ? Ersetzt einfach die Begriffe "Fermi", "5870" und "5850" durch die Begriffe "Riva TNT2", "Rage Fury" und "Voodoo" .... 
Und dann lacht mal ein bischen ...


----------



## jokergermany (20. Januar 2010)

|HBC|u552 schrieb:


> googelt mal nach ner 5850, die sollte so 200-230 eus kosten. wenn ihr eine findet, die der händler auch wirklich im lager zu liegen hat, wird diese weit jenseits der 300er-marke verkauft, [...]



Seit spätestens Januar gibt es genug verfügbare Karten unter 300€
Meist so um die 280€ Tendenz sinkend.


----------



## DaStash (20. Januar 2010)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Seit spätestens Januar gibt es genug verfügbare Karten unter 300€
> Meist so um die 280€ Tendenz sinkend.


Heute bei Geizhals ab 265€, lieferbar. Gestern oder Vorgestern sogar für 250€. Die Lieferbarkeit verbessert sich und die Preise sinken auch wieder. Ich denke das wir in 1-2 Monaten wieder um die 200€ mit den 5850´er Karten liegen werden.

MfG


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Januar 2010)

Glaub ich nicht. Wenn die Preise zu schnell verfallen, fühlen sich die Kunden die Teuer gekauft haben verars*** - und AMD könnte in Brüssel vor Gericht landen - wie just Intel wegen Preiswucher. Und dann wird's teuer.


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...ate-Hinweise-auf-moegliche-Auflagen/CPU/News/

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...Monopol-Verfahren-der-EU-Kommission/CPU/News/


----------



## DaStash (20. Januar 2010)

Intel ist aber wegen Marktverfälschung vor Gericht gelandet und nicht Preiswucher. Dies war ja quasi erst die Folge dessen. 

Und generell ist ja nicht AMD für die hohen Preise direkt verantwortlich sondern die Händler, die frei nach den marktwirtschaftlichen Regeln die Preise an die Verfügbarkeit koppeln. Sobald sich diese bessert, siehe Ersterscheinung, liegen die Preise wieder knapp um die 200€. Das ist ganz normales Marktverhalten, sozusagen sanktionsfrei. 

MfG


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Januar 2010)

> AMD arbeitet an Cypress Refresh



Das ist imo nicht wirklich erwähnenswert, da es einfach selbstverständlich ist. Ebenso arbeitet man bei AMD längst an einer HD6XXX sowie der HD7XXX.
Genauso arbeitet Nvidia mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit bereits an einem Fermi-Refresh sowie der nächsten Chipgeneration. Das ist der ganz normale Alltag in der Chipentwicklung, dass man bereits die Produkte von Übermorgen in der Mache hat.


----------



## Masterchief (20. Januar 2010)

Mit den neuen GDDR5 der 1,5 GHz und ein chiptakt von ~1,0 - 1,2 GHz müssten 40% mehr drin sein

aber das machen die eh nicht


----------



## TheGamler (20. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Wenn die Preise zu schnell verfallen, fühlen sich die Kunden die Teuer gekauft haben verars*** - und AMD könnte in Brüssel vor Gericht landen - wie just Intel wegen Preiswucher. Und dann wird's teuer.



Wegen Preiswucher werden sie nicht landen, trotzdem stimm ich dir zu und sag, AMD wird die richtige Preissenkung erst bringen sobald der Fermi da ist!
Solange werden sie sich die Karten weiterhin gut bezahlen lassen - warum auch nicht!?


----------



## DaStash (20. Januar 2010)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Wegen Preiswucher werden sie nicht landen, trotzdem stimm ich dir zu und sag, AMD wird die richtige Preissenkung erst bringen sobald der Fermi da ist!
> Solange werden sie sich die Karten weiterhin gut bezahlen lassen - warum auch nicht!?


AMD liefert zu Festpreisen. Die Preisexplosion in letzter Zeit wird durch die geringe Verfügbarkeit hervorgerufen. Die Preise so wie sie den Endkunden erreichen bestimmt nicht AMD, sondern die Händler. 

MfG


----------



## jokergermany (20. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> AMD liefert zu Festpreisen. Die Preisexplosion in letzter Zeit wird durch die geringe Verfügbarkeit hervorgerufen. Die Preise so wie sie den Endkunden erreichen bestimmt nicht AMD, sondern die Händler.



Ich glaube das geht nie in die Köpfe der Leute -__-


----------



## TheGamler (20. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> AMD liefert zu Festpreisen. Die Preisexplosion in letzter Zeit wird durch die geringe Verfügbarkeit hervorgerufen. Die Preise so wie sie den Endkunden erreichen bestimmt nicht AMD, sondern die Händler.
> 
> MfG



Ich hab nicht von der Preisexplosion wegen geringem Angebot geredet, sondern vom Preis durch mangelnder Konkurrenz 
(hab es vllt bisschen unglücklich formuliert)


----------



## DaStash (20. Januar 2010)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht von der Preisexplosion wegen geringem Angebot geredet, sondern vom Preis durch mangelnder Konkurrenz
> (hab es vllt bisschen unglücklich formuliert)


Achso. 
Das ist natürlich auch ein Kriterium für die Preisbildung am Markt aber das wiederum haben auch die Händler in der Hand.  Wenn also die Kartenanzahl steigt und der Fermi denn irgendwann einmal verfügbar ist, können wir uns bei der 58xx Serie, auf sehr sehr attraktive Preise freuen. 

MfG


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht von der Preisexplosion wegen geringem Angebot geredet, sondern vom Preis durch mangelnder Konkurrenz
> (hab es vllt bisschen unglücklich formuliert)



konkurrenz ist, was die käufer wahrnehmen. klar, vielfach ist zu lesen dass nvidia zz chancenlos ist. das ist ja nicht falsch und auf fast alle preisklassen anzuwenden. fakt ist aber auch, dass nvidia zz sein zeugs immer noch an den mann/die frau bringt. ist ja nicht so, dass die nix mehr verkaufen. ergo ist doch ein wettbewerb da. wer 400 e für ne gtx285 lieber ausgibt als 270 für ne 5850, pech gehabt. gibt aber genug leute, die nach preis und bunten bildern kaufen, und für die muß ja die 400e karte besser sein... 2/3 der kauentscheidungen sind emotional...


----------



## Marvin82 (20. Januar 2010)

So ist das!


----------



## push@max (20. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> ÜBRIGENS - IST EUCH MAL AUFGEFALLEN, DAS DIESER THREAD 10 JAHRE ALT SEIN KÖNNTE ? Ersetzt einfach die Begriffe "Fermi", "5870" und "5850" durch die Begriffe "Riva TNT2", "Rage Fury" und "Voodoo" ....
> Und dann lacht mal ein bischen ...



Da hast du allerdings recht...das Spielchen wiederholt sich jedes Jahr.


----------



## errat1c (20. Januar 2010)

nur schön dass ati mal wieder am drücker sitzt...


----------



## combruder (22. Januar 2010)

da bin ich mal gespannt
aber wieder fudzilla
sind irgendwie die immer berichten oder ? xD


----------

